# Iwcf



## خالدالصغير (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخوانى انا محتاج اى كتب عن iwcf الشرح والامتحانات 
ارجو المساعده

 وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو غازي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Well Control - IWCF - Quiz
و جارى رفع باقى الكتب و الامتحانات
تابع معى


----------



## ابو غازي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

well control EXERCISE answer RED
تابع معى


----------



## ابو غازي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Well control exercises
تابع معى


----------



## ابو غازي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Shell IWCF Training Manual
تابع معى


----------



## ابو غازي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

WELL CONTROL FOR THE DRILLING TEAM + TESTS WITH ANSWERS
انتهت الملفات ( كتب و امتحانات )
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابو غازي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

و هذا موضوع كتب من قبل فى المنتدى لمزيد من الاستفادة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54557.html


----------



## خالدالصغير (30 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا كلمه شكرا لا تكفى 

الف شكر اخى ابو غازى 

جهد مشكور وجارى رفع الملفات

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## drilling engineer (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل والله اكبر وللله الحمد


----------

